# The End for Pirate Bay?



## Akira (Dec 10, 2014)

Pirate Bay down worldwide.

_Police in Sweden carried out a raid in Stockholm today, seizing servers, computers, and other equipment. At the same time The Pirate Bay and several other torrent-related sites disappeared offline. Although no official statement has been made, TF sources confirm action against TPB._



> So while we don't have a definite confirmation, it's probably fair to draw a line between the intellectual property operation and the outage. TorrentFreak notes that several other trackers like EZTV are down. The Pirate Bay forum at Suprbay.org is also down.
> 
> Earlier this year it was reported that they'd set up a network of virtual servers to keep the tracker up and running in the case of a raid but that obviously didn't work.
> 
> ...




Articles: At Gizmodo ||  Torrentfreak

Honestly, this isn't the first bullet they've taken. But it's the most serious one yet, and might just be the beginning of the end for the greatest pirate hub.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Dec 10, 2014)

it had been like a revolution,i don't think this will end this silently.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 10, 2014)

Horrifying news for me 

Do update here if it comes back, which I believe it will.


----------



## Akira (Dec 10, 2014)

That was the thing about TPB, they never really complied with DMCA claims. KAT on the other hand, actually takes torrents down if someone reports them(just look at the fall in DAI torrents over the past week-at least a dozen torrents taken down. People just reupload them  but that's not the point).

Just checked; The Tor back up is gone, its not looking good. Servers seized and will need to start from scratch again. I think they be better off starting one with a different name, thats just a target.

The back up was at onion link but you need Tor or pirate browser to get there.

As TPB mentioned before: "TPB operates on virtual servers, the police only got the front end load balancer. They can't touch the servers."  Why the f didn't PB admin move some of the physical servers from Sweden?? 

With virtual servers buggered, and two of the founders in jail, leaving only Sunde free it's not looking good for TPB.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 10, 2014)

Hmm let's see. .cr extension is opening just fine, but database is still unreachable. Hope it'll come back in next 24 hours.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 10, 2014)

They pulled the app from playstore lately.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 10, 2014)

Well, 500 Internal Server Error on .cr for me. So looks like TPB is in a minor hiccup. I am sure they have a plan X.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2014)

so thats why it isn't opening for 2 days


----------



## sushovan (Dec 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well, 500 Internal Server Error on .cr for me. So looks like TPB is in a minor hiccup. I am sure they have a plan X.


Try http instead of https.Its working, though very slow now.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2014)

I think this is truly the end, unless they have some secret members who could still operate. You cannot hope for them to return to full operation if the police seizes all their servers and equipments. Even all their proxies are down and what hope is there that they can operate on TOR if they don't have servers to operate from?

Well...

*www.quickmeme.com/img/66/66b705da03962841ed19f0b6234970391478c43441797c08d0339f531d56f6c1.jpg


----------



## Akira (Dec 10, 2014)

> The site has since re-emerged at thepiratebay.cr, however the domain appears to be merely a placeholder for now, with any searches throwing up an error page.



PB heads to Costa Rica

It might take time, but they might just bounce back. They've done it before.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2014)

That means that the .cr URL is just another proxy. It cannot operate without a datacenter. Unless they have another one hidden away somewhere.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 10, 2014)

very likely they have offsite backups. so somebody in a foreign country can restart it. if domain control is seized then, it will assume a new name.. may be thepirate.bay or something.
will have to wait and watch


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 10, 2014)

The pirate bay has not been resurrected – yet


----------



## abracadabra (Dec 10, 2014)

is this the new resurrected face> thepiratebay.ee ??

- - - Updated - - -

Access is limited entirely!


----------



## sushovan (Dec 10, 2014)

Piratebay.ee is a scam site which is existing for a long time, don't fall for it.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 10, 2014)

does proxy also goes down?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 10, 2014)

Proxies are down too.


----------



## napsterv (Dec 10, 2014)

Kickass torrents is the new TPB


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 10, 2014)

napsterv said:


> Kickass torrents is the new TPB



Sooner or later  kickass torrents will also have to say good bye ..


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> *thepiratebay.website/


Ya, it's the new site. 

*thepiratebay.website/blog now redirects to Kick Ass Proxy. Download Torrents. Fast and Free Torrent Downloads - KickassTorrents
W T F!!!


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2014)

They should make the drone concept real


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 11, 2014)

So the database is working (on .cr extension) but it's not how it was before. I mean you can't sort out by size or number of seeds. Hmm...


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2014)

Peter Sunde said:
			
		

> TPB has become an institution that people just expected to be there. No one willing to take the technology further. The site was ugly, full of bugs, old code and old design. It never changed except for one thing – the ads. More and more ads was filling the site, and somehow when it felt unimaginable to make these ads more distasteful they somehow ended up even worse.
> 
> The original deal with TPB was to close it down on its tenth birthday. Instead, on that birthday, there was a party in its "honour" in Stockholm. It was sponsored by some sexist company that sent young girls, dressed in almost no clothes, to hand out freebies to potential customers. There was a ticket price to get in, automatically excluding people with no money. The party had a set lineup with artists, scenes and so on, instead of just asking the people coming to bring the content. Everything went against the ideals that I worked for during my time as part of TPB.



Pirate Bay cofounder Peter Sunde says he?s happy to see site gone | Ars Technica


----------



## napsterv (Dec 11, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Sooner or later  kickass torrents will also have to say good bye ..



Lol no problem. By that time some p***s or va***a torrent site will crop up.


----------



## Akira (Dec 11, 2014)

Kickass will be a lot harder to take down. They comply with all DMCA requests, and I do mean ALL. That's why I preferred TPB, because they didn't give a fcuk about any reported torrents. EA, for instance has taken down many Dragon Age torrents on KAT over the past few weeks. Obviously, people can just upload them again(and you can't "delete" the trackers) but Kat states one thing clearly: They are not pirating anything. The people on it are. If the authorities want to shut it down, FBI is very welcome to invade China,India,Syria,Russia,Egypt etc(max piracy countries) and arrest people. Kat just hosts them. So authorities will need a new angle to shut Kat down.


I have been on the KAT community for the past 3 years, and can honestly admit that it's been a helluva better experience than TPB. People are polite, technically knowledgeble, and helpful. Most important, they hate trolls with a passion, and idiotic anonymous comments are not tolerated. The search function works better too, and the GUI(specially the new one) is fantastic.

I just want to say, trusted skulls and VIPs of pirate bay, that I am very thankful for all the content you provided. Whether TPB comes back or something new rises from the ashes(fingers crossed)...much respect.

*i.imgur.com/T3L3Xb1.jpg?2


----------



## snap (Dec 11, 2014)

meh they will revive it in about a month i guess...


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2014)

^ OR WILL THEY ? tan tan taaaaaaaaan !!!!


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2014)

napsterv said:


> Lol no problem. By that time some p***s or va***a torrent site will crop up.



Mind your language please.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Mind your language please.



What's wrong with body parts ?  


btw there's a pirate bay database available for download, I guess its not recently updated but still it has over 1000000 torrent links.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 12, 2014)

It's up. I mean the .cr extension is working fine.

PS: Nah, searching further returns a 404 error.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 12, 2014)

Akira said:


> Kickass will be a lot harder to take down. They comply with all DMCA requests, and I do mean ALL. That's why I preferred TPB, because they didn't give a fcuk about any reported torrents. EA, for instance has taken down many Dragon Age torrents on KAT over the past few weeks. Obviously, people can just upload them again(and you can't "delete" the trackers) but Kat states one thing clearly: They are not pirating anything. The people on it are. If the authorities want to shut it down, FBI is very welcome to invade China,India,Syria,Russia,Egypt etc(max piracy countries) and arrest people. Kat just hosts them. So authorities will need a new angle to shut Kat down.
> 
> *
> I have been on the KAT community for the past 3 years, and can honestly admit that it's been a helluva better experience than TPB. People are polite, technically knowledgeble, and helpful. Most important, they hate trolls with a passion, and idiotic anonymous comments are not tolerated. The search function works better too, and the GUI(specially the new one) is fantastic.*
> ...



i second that. earlier the comments on tpb used to be good and helpful. nowadays it gone to $h!t. 
KAT on the other hand has a very good and helpful community with great uploaders/seeders.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 12, 2014)

just when I was thinking of downloading megashark vs giant octopus. damn!!!


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 12, 2014)

TPB will be up again.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 12, 2014)

^ I don't think that now. Peter Sundae says, he would rather wish the website die a noble death rather than continue to live in on it's current (or former) state.

Source: Co-founder of The Pirate Bay hopes for it to stay closed indefinitely


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's a new site as oldpiratebay (dot) org! Don't know if what they are claiming is true!


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 13, 2014)

IsoHunt unofficially resurrects The Pirate Bay | VentureBeat | Media | by Emil Protalinski


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> IsoHunt unofficially resurrects The Pirate Bay | VentureBeat | Media | by Emil Protalinski


High five to isohunt..




Spoiler



*33.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0c3ugP0Xl1qguquao1_500.gif


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2014)

What they had started, is now impossible to stop


----------



## Ironman (Dec 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> What they had started, is now impossible to stop



Correct

- - - Updated - - -



Akira said:


> Kickass will be a lot harder to take down. They comply with all DMCA requests, and I do mean ALL. That's why I preferred TPB, because they didn't give a fcuk about any reported torrents. EA, for instance has taken down many Dragon Age torrents on KAT over the past few weeks. Obviously, people can just upload them again(and you can't "delete" the trackers) but Kat states one thing clearly: They are not pirating anything. The people on it are. If the authorities want to shut it down, FBI is very welcome to invade China,India,Syria,Russia,Egypt etc(max piracy countries) and arrest people. Kat just hosts them. So authorities will need a new angle to shut Kat down.
> 
> 
> I have been on the KAT community for the past 3 years, and can honestly admit that it's been a helluva better experience than TPB. People are polite, technically knowledgeble, and helpful. Most important, they hate trolls with a passion, and idiotic anonymous comments are not tolerated. The search function works better too, and the GUI(specially the new one) is fantastic.
> ...



I 3rd That 
Its True that TPB was a great site , but Kat is just Superb ... Great Experience there


----------



## Alok (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm addicted to tpb index interface. Hope it'll return.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 14, 2014)

Kat meaning?


----------



## ZTR (Dec 14, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Kat meaning?


Kickass Torrents


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 14, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Kickass Torrents


Oh lol, thanks 

I don't really see how it's better than TPB though. Feels very unorganized!


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 14, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Oh lol, thanks
> 
> I don't really see how it's better than TPB though. Feels very unorganized!


The people are not stupid like TPB, and they are very helpful.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> The people are not stupid like TPB, and they are very helpful.



Stupid eh? I won't call them that. They were just the "pirates", a symbol of revolt against greedy media corporations and DRM policies. They served for more than 11 years with even after countless legal threats, numerous raids and even arrests of primary members. They have which most of us don't. "Guts".


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> They have which most of us don't. "Guts".



Right.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 14, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> The people are not stupid like TPB, and they are very helpful.





Vyom said:


> Stupid eh? I won't call them that. They were just the "pirates", a symbol of revolt against greedy media corporations and DRM policies. They served for more than 11 years with even after countless legal threats, numerous raids and even arrests of primary members. They have which most of us don't. "Guts".



i think TechnoBoy didnt mean TPB founders/staff, when he wrote 'they'. i think he meant the commentors on the torrent pages. if this is correct, then yes, i agree. of late, the commentors got pretty stupid..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i think TechnoBoy didnt mean TPB founders/staff, when he wrote 'they'. i think he meant the commentors on the torrent pages. if this is correct, then yes, i agree. of late, the commentors got pretty stupid..


Exactly , you must compare the comments on TPB and KAT then you will get to know.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 14, 2014)

god. kat feels like touchwiz to me , all fancy and gimmicky. tpb was the nexus


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2014)

Echoing the above.

I was surfing through KAT for a long time today, after searching I was tired! So cluttered, all a mess! But still that's the only decent option right now. TPB is dead it seems now for real, however I still have faith.

Don't know what's the fuss with comments! Who reads them anyway! Stupid people will be there till this planet gets destroyed. The main problem for me is the uploaders. On TPB I had an idea of who uploads what, and who are great at what, on KAT I don't see much TPB uploaders, except the popular few, whom I never use!


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 15, 2014)

srkmish said:


> god. kat feels like touchwiz to me , all fancy and gimmicky. tpb was the nexus



earlier. like 2-3 years earlier. 

heck. i got most of the cr@ck fixes and how to get sh!t to work from the TPB comments. the greenskull uploaders back then used to actively take part in the discussions and help the guys. 
now its just trolls. 

on the other hand, kat.ph has many good uploaders now, with a good user base and a helpful community. 

but, yes. TPB was my first scene site. if it come back to be as it was before, im always willing to switch back.


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 15, 2014)

Someone took TPB's data and made a new site - Oldpiratebay. The interface is similar to TPB.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2014)

srkmish said:


> god. kat feels like touchwiz to me , all fancy and gimmicky. tpb was the nexus



At least penile enlargement and phone sex ads are not there! Actually no ads at all if you're registered user.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 15, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> At least penile enlargement and phone sex ads are not there! Actually no ads at all if you're registered user.



thanks!! 

i get no ads anywhere on the net. 
AdBlockPlus.


----------



## Akira (Dec 16, 2014)

Pirate Bay Team opens up for the first time since raid



> “We have however taken this opportunity to give ourselves a break. How long are we supposed to keep going? To what end? We were a bit curious to see how the public would react.”
> 
> Without hearing about the exact issues, we get the feeling that a comeback may be more complicated than most people assume. It seems unlikely that the site will return within the next few days, but if it does eventually come back online people will surely notice.
> 
> “Will we reboot? We don’t know yet. But if and when we do, it’ll be with a bang,” Mr 10100100000 says.



Huh, basically, thank you to Swedish police for the raid. The biggest problem with TPB, as the former founder said, was the lack of innovation and no development. People just put up new torrents, but there was hardly any thought given to the various systems of the site. Now, devs can sit back, take a break, create something new-something even bigger-and return "with a bang".


----------



## snap (Dec 22, 2014)

The Pirate Bay


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 22, 2014)

The Pirate Bay


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2014)

bibinjohn said:


> The Pirate Bay



What's the IP address for? It just shows pirate bay flag and a timer, which I think is showing for how days is the TPB shut down. 
Is there more catch?


----------



## snap (Dec 22, 2014)

Vyom said:


> What's the IP address for? It just shows pirate bay flag and a timer, which I think is showing for how days is the TPB shut down.
> Is there more catch?



Should have posted this Pirate Bay Domain Back Online, Waving a Pirate Flag | TorrentFreak


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2014)

What does this signify? 

*178.175.135.122/aes.png

- - - Updated - - -

Update: It's AES Encryption string. Still not sure the use of that on the site.


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 23, 2014)

they have added one more image in the background. check the site again..The Pirate Bay


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 25, 2014)

they changed the image of hydra to a cartoon of Kim Jong-un,  also added the torrent hash for the movie "The Interview" on the left side..


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2014)

bibinjohn said:


> they changed the image of hydra to a cartoon of Kim Jong-un, * also added the torrent hash for the movie "The Interview" on the left side*..



son, you know what that means?

that means they are working. they'll be back.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 5, 2015)

ThePirateBay.TO - Download Torrents, music, movies, games, software fast and free!
Is this a dubious imitation, or plainly fake?


----------



## eureka (Jan 5, 2015)

insaneYLN said:


> ThePirateBay.TO - Download Torrents, music, movies, games, software fast and free!
> Is this a dubious imitation, or plainly fake?


Fake. I mean could just be another copy of it, like .cr and a lot.

TPB's main domain is already counting down. If that times is to be believed then it will be back on 1st Feb. Let's see.


----------



## snap (Jan 31, 2015)

It is back 

*torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-back-online-150131/


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 31, 2015)

ALL HAIL The mighty bay... Cut off one head and 2 will grow in it's place, a hydra can never truly die, it seems


----------



## Desmond (Jan 31, 2015)

GG Well Played.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2015)

Phoenix... ON THE RISE!


----------



## bibinjohn (Jan 31, 2015)

is there any way to access the site it is not opening in opera and firefox.


----------



## maheshn (Feb 1, 2015)

*TPB up now*



bibinjohn said:


> is there any way to access the site it is not opening in opera and firefox.



TPB is working in FF and chrome as of now.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2015)

snap said:


> It is back
> 
> *torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-back-online-150131/





Nerevarine said:


> ALL HAIL The mighty bay... Cut off one head and 2 will grow in it's place, a hydra can never truly die, it seems





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> GG Well Played.





Vyom said:


> Phoenix... ON THE RISE!



feels like seeing an old friend after a long time


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 1, 2015)

yay its back


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 1, 2015)

I still like TPB than KAT


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2015)

i love the symbolism of the Phoenix. 

long live TPB. haarrrrrrr!!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 1, 2015)

As said "every good thing comes to an end. "


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 1, 2015)

lets hope the copyright sharks won't find newer and more devious methods of taking it down once again.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> As said "every good thing comes to an end. "



What do you mean? It's far from end. It's just did a re-birth. Hence, the Phoenix.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 1, 2015)

Heads-up.

There were some disagreements within the crew. The core team of admins and moderators are working on a new version of TPB.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2015)

Inceptionist said:


> Heads-up.
> 
> There were some disagreements within the crew. The core team of admins and moderators are working on a new version of TPB.


Sauce?


----------



## snap (Feb 1, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Sauce?



Here is ur pasta *torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-back-online-150131/


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2015)

The Login panel is working for me. Maybe Mods will also gain access to the Moderation panel of TPB.


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2015)

you were a mod there  ?


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 2, 2015)

i cant able open piratebay pages with firefox and opera. i dont use chrome. is piratebay blocked by BSNL..?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 2, 2015)

bibinjohn said:


> i cant able open piratebay pages with firefox and opera. i dont use chrome. is piratebay blocked by BSNL..?



use https


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 2, 2015)

i used https. still the pages are not loading. i tried it by disabling the adblock. still nothing.. it was opening in my opera but recently i reinstalled win7 64 bit. after that it is not opening..


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2015)

Its up, and somehow that reboot took care of the blocking done by my ISP(actually Airtel), it opening again, not sure for how long.


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2015)

bibinjohn said:


> i used https. still the pages are not loading. i tried it by disabling the adblock. still nothing.. it was opening in my opera but recently i reinstalled win7 64 bit. after that it is not opening..



Not working for me in Opera 12.17 [ presto ]  Working fine on everyother browser like FF, Chromium and on even IE11


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 2, 2015)

i dont knw the reason. any ways i downloaded tor browser. so no worries...


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Feb 2, 2015)

the legend is LIVING again


----------



## $hadow (Feb 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> What do you mean? It's far from end. It's just did a re-birth. Hence, the Phoenix.



Yeah. So it comes to an end in one form and now it is about to come back in a new form.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 3, 2015)

there is no end .


----------

